# Sen neresi dersen orası olsun.



## Mindlevery

Hi all!
May I ask for translation please?

*Sen neresi dersen orası olsun.
* 

Thank you in advance! ^^


----------



## aslan

Seeing the whole sentence would be best for an efficent translation, but I would say;

"Wherever you want"


----------



## Mindlevery

Actually this was the whole sentence...

Thank you very much!


----------



## ukuca

Without any context, my suggestion would be:
Sen neresi dersen orası olsun: 
"Name the place and there shall be it!"


----------



## valo__fan

Yes I  agree with Ukuca because "Wherever you want" means "nereyi istersen" want:istemek 
The true one  is "Name the place and there shall be it"


----------



## aslan

I just thought the sentence as a part of a conversation;

-Bu yaz tatile nereye gidelim? (Where shall we go on holiday this summer)
-Sen neresi dersen orası olsun" (Wherever you want)

I think, in this context "Wherever you want" sounds better, , but Of course The exact translation should be "Name the place and there shall be it!" as written before


----------



## impaRador

*I*t's suitable where (that) you say.


----------



## Mindlevery

Hmm. Seeing the context I think "Name the place and there shall be it" fits better. But they have similar meaning. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Ansonesque

As Aslan suggested,  'Wherever you want' sounds the most natural in English. One would never actually say 'Name the place and there shall be it,' although you could shorten it to just 'Name the place.' 

'...and there shall be it' sounds very odd, and might actually be grammatically incorrect. I'd have to double-check, though.


----------



## Mindlevery

Ansonesque said:


> As Aslan suggested, 'Wherever you want' sounds the most natural in English. One would never actually say 'Name the place and there shall be it,' although you could shorten it to just 'Name the place.'
> 
> '...and there shall be it' sounds very odd, and might actually be grammatically incorrect. I'd have to double-check, though.


 
Both version make sense if I translate them to my native langauge, Hungarian!


----------

